# Why do introverts hate extroverts so much!?



## JungyesMBTIno

> For the same reason Extraverts hate Introverts, projection of the Inferior.


I can't imagine how universal this is, but I'm willing to bet that a lot of introverts who are bothered by extroverts are going to be most annoyed by those extroverts that either have their inferior function or trickster function (e.g. for INTJs and INTPs, this would be either Se or Fe), so it doesn't surprise me that INTs tend to be especially quick to attack these types the most, sadly. My reasoning is built on the fact that INTs can relate more to the T or N functions that are the opposite of their own, but down to the lower extroverted functions, like the inferior or trickster, this is where they might get a bit nasty *at worst* (I left out the demonic, since it's introverted for them, considering that for introverts, dealing with ego-dystonic introverted functions in other introverts shouldn't be as much of a problem in communication, since they share at least the commonality of being introverted).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

It's interesting, considering that I rarely ever see INTs, for instance, attack Ne doms or Te doms (well, if Ni is their aux. function), but if you're an Se or Fe dom (or ESTJs, which are treated like the devil's spawn by people who believe too many movies), you're bound to get attacked by some of the nastiest INTs).


----------



## zerocrossing

I'm married to an introvert, and he doesn't seem to hate me. Of course, I _do_ have that ENTP "most introverted of extroverts" thing going.


----------



## Alden

Healthy introverts welcome (notice that it is ‘welcome’, not ‘seek’) interaction when their energy level is high but goes into seclusion when it is low. Those who are forced to stay socially active naturally exhibit aggression or some form of resistance.

As some others have said, it is not the type but the individual that we dislike.

At other times, it is not the individual but the form of interaction. A particular conversation I had recently should shed light on another reason why introverts prefer not to be around extroverts. It goes like this:
A: Let’s go out for lunch together.
Me: Not interested.
A: Why? Because they are predominantly (certain race group)?
Me: No.
A: Because you don’t like them?
Me: No.
A: Then why?
Me: Because they are too noisy.
Generally, introverts prefer to interact on a small group basis. The smaller the better.

As for introverts disliking introverts, it is probably either a matter of degree of introversion or some other reason.

But come on, which true introvert would like his peace and privacy intruded upon every other time?


----------



## Einstein

I like extroverts. I get bored around introverts eventually. And while I do need time to recharge, I know I'm a lot more exhausting to be around than they are.


----------



## Alden

Einstein said:


> I like extroverts. I get bored around introverts eventually. And while I do need time to recharge, I know I'm a lot more exhausting to be around than they are.


 Extroverts can draw us out in a unique way. As for introverts, it’s double the distance to cover…


----------



## ersa

I don't dislike extroverts, some of them help draw my tiny little extrovert out, however some can be overwhelming, especially those who keep talking and wanting others to talk with them and have no respect for others' boundaries.


----------



## Hapalo

Smileygirl said:


> I don't hate introverts! My best friend is an ISFP! I value differences, unlike some who shun them.


I was speaking in general terms. I don't hate extroverts and never said you hated introverts.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> Hate is a strong word to use, don't you think ? In my personal experience introverts actually admire extroverts and vise versa.


Fortunately you are right. I was also speaking hypothetically I think I have never met an extrovert that hated someone just for the sake of introversion and vice versa.


----------



## electricky

jeffbobs said:


> Well quotes like "In fact some of the extroverts I know are smarter than Einstein. Well not literally." well how then? if not literally? what magically? that can piss me off sometimes.


Well maybe she's meaning that extraverts can be _extremely intelligent_ or something to that effect. Kind of a classic I/E misunderstanding in fact...E tries to get a general point out there and I demands that we be more serious and specific on the first try. I think this is a big part of the so-called hating of extraverts: being annoyed at half-baked statements being thrown at them. There's this expectation sometimes that we get things exactly right before we say them and immediately get the conversation to a higher plane, but that's pretty much asking us to operate like introverts all the time. 

Working to improve the quality of what I'm saying after the fact=more than welcome. Getting all negative about it and the imposition to be all specific and scholarly about everything or not say it at all= not helpful.



JungyesMBTIno said:


> I actually think the concept of intelligence is the "giant elephant in the room" when these topics come up


Yeah I think that's the big one, and along with that, the association of extraversion with everything that is shallow, showy, and noisy in the world. I think there's a lot of that link of E=stupid/shallow because of that whole saying things that are half-baked. I's are more reluctant to say these things until they are worked out so the things that come out seem more intelligent, but it's just that they just don't show all the less brilliant stuff that they threw out :tongue:

I've also seen trends of inferior function projection in this, like INJs not liking them because they are loud and impulsive, ITPs not liking them because they are feely-mushy and prying into people's lives, IFPs not liking them as shallow power seekers objectifying what should be more individual, ISJs not liking them as too flamboyant and all over the place....

One very big trend, as exposed here, is simply not liking intrusions in personal space or suggestions that hint that introversion is somehow inferior. It's not a hating of extraversion but a hating of misunderstanding introversion. It is greatly misunderstood, partly because of lousy general information and impression of it. But part of it is the Es own inferior function takeover when under stress, a state that is sort of faux I but experienced as negative. So it makes sense that when Es see even someone just being a healthy introvert, they see the similarities between the person and their stress state and think "maybe there's something wrong and I need to help them." 

When I identified as an introvert I used to rant a bit about people misunderstanding my quietness and such, until I realized that people were trying to get me to open up because I was really in a negative faux-I state that got pretty self-destructive, so to me the little attempts to push me were actually very helpful and even back then I was appreciative of it on some level. 

It's really a huge misunderstanding...there needs to be some more PSAs on this, like: "how to tell the difference between someone who is stressed out and needs a little push and someone who really just wants to be alone." Such a simple concept, but some people just don't know yet that other people are different from them :laughing:


----------



## electricky

Smileygirl said:


> Off topic... your signature made me thirsty for lemonade xD


And on a less serious business note, I totally got thirsty for lemonade just by passively seeing the word 'lemons' and combined with seeing the avatar. Actually didn't realize the signature said anything about lemonade until I checked back. 





Okay, now we can carry on


----------



## Thorndrop

I just hate it when some extroverts (because a lot aren't like this) are completely ignorant of the existence of introverts. Said extroverts don't think twice about invading my personal space, going through my things, teasing me for being 'anti-social' and trying to force me to come to parties and nightclubs. If people are respectful of me, I'm respectful of them. It doens't bother me that extroverts enjoy different things, just as long as they don't try and force me to enjoy them as well.


----------



## she_sells_seashells

It's not always clear cut if someone is an introvert or an extrovert you know. There are some very outgoing introverts and some very shy extroverts. I'm an introvert but you'd never know it because I'm so friendly and sociable and I think a big part of that has been me wanting to be that way because I admire those who naturally have that charisma and amiability - which are usually extroverts. 
This, like most things in life is not just black and white. Just because you're one of them doesn't mean you have to dislike or hate the other.


----------



## jeffbobs

ElectricSparkle said:


> Well maybe she's meaning that extraverts can be _extremely intelligent_ or something to that effect. Kind of a classic I/E misunderstanding in fact...E tries to get a general point out there and I demands that we be more serious and specific on the first try. I think this is a big part of the so-called hating of extraverts: being annoyed at half-baked statements being thrown at them. There's this expectation sometimes that we get things exactly right before we say them and immediately get the conversation to a higher plane, but that's pretty much asking us to operate like introverts all the time.
> 
> Working to improve the quality of what I'm saying after the fact=more than welcome. Getting all negative about it and the imposition to be all specific and scholarly about everything or not say it at all= not helpful.


I shall refrain from using my negative dry humour infront of easily offendable people, mental note taken. 

The fact is introverts dont hate extroverts, Not specifically. I agree that extroverts and introverts have more things they don't agree on, because of the simple fact of the way they process their thoughts, But how is that hate? 

I Know introverts and extroverts think differently but i know many extroverts that still think things thru, I know many extroverts and i Love the way they behave, just watching the way they act around others is intriguing, i can get a bout of jealousy sometimes, at how smooth and gracious they are in social interactions, But i have never specifically hated a extrovert for the fact they are extroverted.


----------



## electricky

jeffbobs said:


> I shall refrain from using my negative dry humour infront of easily offendable people, mental note taken.


LOL.



> The fact is introverts dont hate extroverts, Not specifically. I agree that extroverts and introverts have more things they don't agree on, because of the simple fact of the way they process their thoughts, But how is that hate?


That's pretty much what I said... it's a misunderstanding, not hate.



> I Know introverts and extroverts think differently but i know many extroverts that still think things thru, I know many extroverts and i Love the way they behave, just watching the way they act around others is intriguing, i can get a bout of jealousy sometimes, at how smooth and gracious they are in social interactions, But i have never specifically hated a extrovert for the fact they are extroverted.


Your shifting of the focus from a fundamental difference in preferred communication style to Es supposedly being more smooth and gracious makes me wonder if we're talking about the same sort of I/E.


----------



## jeffbobs

ElectricSparkle said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I said... it's a misunderstanding, not hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shifting of the focus from a fundamental difference in preferred communication style to Es supposedly being more smooth and gracious makes me wonder if we're talking about the same sort of I/E.


nah that part was not related to what you said, i was posting my opinion about how i felt about extroverts, i was agreeing to what you said, then i moved onto why i like extroverts when i have observed them. 

tbh the whole thread was a drawn out thing basically reading between the lines "I am agreeing with you while trying to add the sense of humour at the top as a joke, then i am agreeing with you, to basically end the misunderstanding, and then i am posting my opinion on introverts and extroverts based on what i have experienced in my personal observations"


----------



## dulcinea

I really really wish introverts and extroverts would get along, both are capable of being extremely bright both types need each other. If everyone would be extroverts then who would be there to sit and really listen for hours as the extroverts unload their feelings, assuring them of the safety of their secrets? If everyone were introverts who would initiate conversations and get people together for things where it's really necessary for people to get together? I also believe each cognitive function is necessary for society to function (Fe contributes to social bonds, Ne contributes with original ideas, Si helps in remembering past mistakes, etc.) If everyone were the same, it wouldn't just be boring, society couldn't really function. We need all kinds of people.

I for one, love extroverts (not all of them but that's true of introverts too). I especially think super-extroverted men are adorable. I love how their faces light up when their around people they really like and how they often can't talk unless their hands are waving in the air, and speak in exclamation marks, and often use the strongest adjective to meet the occasion. I would venture to guess that an attractive introvert (particularly one of the extroverts gender of preference) is not at all invisible to the extrovert. From what I've seen from experience, most of the time extroverts are drawn to introverts and vice versa, especially when it comes to romantic relationships. Both types compliment each other.

I wanted to add too that I have two good friend that are extroverts: one is an ENFP who recently moved away and one is an ENFJ and I more in common with both of them than I do a lot of my introvert friends. The only real difference between introverts and extroverts is that extroverts seek stimulation from external sources while introverts are often easily overstimulated because of an over active internal world.


----------



## Brian1

I can't speak for everyone but we extroverts have a hard time seeing themselves in space and time with other people. Carl Jung goes into this, that the Extravert does not see their body as objective. We tend to look at objective criteria. I also think that Introverts,at least some, do not take well to spontaneity from other people. That's seen as acting out and being bad, because they're going by some set of rules they learned in kindergarten of how to act, and they think they're so great because they followed the rules of waiting your turn, speaking when called upon, and the proof is they went the distance, and the extraverts who did not, well there's something probably wrong with them, perhaps they were the the troublemakers and they haven't learned. So they should go and learn to be more introverted, and learn how to navel gaze and when they don't, the Introvert says they're fed up about the extrovert not being more introverted.

I think one of these things of why can't an E be more I is in talking. I actually have to let everything dump. I'm thinking externally here. The I can have this Yield to Pedestrian Crossing sign, in them as their brain picks and chooses said words. I don't know, I'm not the best in these things, but this is what I've noticed. People have said I'm honest and that honesty comes with a price.


----------



## dulcinea

Brian1 said:


> I can't speak for everyone but we extroverts have a hard time seeing themselves in space and time with other people. Carl Jung goes into this, that the Extravert does not see their body as objective. We tend to look at objective criteria. I also think that Introverts,at least some, do not take well to spontaneity from other people. That's seen as acting out and being bad, because they're going by some set of rules they learned in kindergarten of how to act, and they think they're so great because they followed the rules of waiting your turn, speaking when called upon, and the proof is they went the distance, and the extraverts who did not well there's something probably wrong with them perhaps they were the the troublemakers and they haven't learned. So they should go and learn to be more introverted and learn how to navel gaze and when they don't the Introvert say they're fed up about the extrovert not being more introvert.
> 
> I think one of these things of why can't an E be more I is in talking. I actually have to let everything dump. I'm thinking externally here. I can have this Yield to Pedestrian Crossing sign, in them as their brain picks and chooses said words. I don't know, I'm not the best in these things, but this is what I've noticed. People have said I'm honest and that honesty comes with a price.


That's because introverts have to think about what they say before talking while extroverts think about what they're saying while talking. I've noticed that a lot of extroverts work out their thoughts opinions, feelings, etc. by talking them out, or by some interaction with the external world. I often say that an extroverts "journal" is the nearest introvert, because of that tendency of having to "let everything dump" so yeah, I would guess extroverts probably give the impression of being more brutally honest while introverts probably give the impression of holding back and not telling the whole truth. I think there's advantages and disadvantages to being both ways, really. 

Btw: I think that "troublemaker" image may also be why some introverts find extroverts intriguing, just like that cool, aloof, strong silent type image is what makes some extroverts find introverts so intriguing...


----------



## Hosker

Urban Dictionary? >_>

Personally, introversion/ extroversion has little effect over who I like. And, yeah, as others have said, extroverted society and what not.


----------



## TaylorS

JungyesMBTIno said:


> This is the most interesting possibility that came up here so far, which I noticed in one ISTP's post, actually, where this ISTP automatically equated extroversion with Fe, which happens to be the inferior function of IXTPs (it was the post where the person was speculating that most introverts hate the feel-good Fe culture, which probably isn't true, since not all introverts have problems with Fe based on their own projection of it - think IXFJs).


And I subconsciously equate extraversion with Ne.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

I subconsciously equate extroversion with Se quite often.


----------



## firedell

I prefer romantic relationships with extroverts. I don't go searching for one, but I find myself attracted to them more than introverts. I have found relationships with introverts are particularly hard when it comes to sharing ideas/thoughts/feelings and so on. Not that it cannot be achieved, the outcome is just at a slower rate.

I have dated two introverts before, and trying to read signals isn't one of my favourite things to do, it becomes tiring.


----------



## ctang15

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm an introvert and I don't hate extroverts at all!:shocked:

Don't take Urban Dictionary too seriously, alot (but not all) of the information on there are completely unreliable. Anything as blatantly insulting as "Brainless drunk guys who screw everyone in sight and get laid and poor and dumb and useless and fuck everyone whos extroverted cause theyre a useless flesh blob yada yada" obviously shouldn't be taken to heart.

I think that's the real problem. Trolls. So relax, not all introverts hate extroverts.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Hate extroverts?!?! Since when?

I know there was one really biased scumbag of a journalist working for the Atlantic who wrote an article making out introverts as the next Indigo Children. But I don't actually know anybody personally who honestly has a prejudice against all extroverts or thinks they're better because they're Introverted. I haven't heard that kind of stuff since I left INTPforum!


----------



## LiquidLight

firedell said:


> I prefer romantic relationships with extroverts. I don't go searching for one, but I find myself attracted to them more than introverts. I have found relationships with introverts are particularly hard when it comes to sharing ideas/thoughts/feelings and so on. Not that it cannot be achieved, the outcome is just at a slower rate.
> 
> I have dated two introverts before, and trying to read signals isn't one of my favourite things to do, it becomes tiring.


Jung noticed that people tend to seek out compensatory aspects in a romantic partner. Most notably introvert with extravert. They both coddle and balance each other (assuming they are really introvert/extravert and not just playing a persona role of withdrawn/outgoing). 

There is a kernel of truth to some of the ambivalence that many deep introverts have toward extraverts in that extraverts (especially Je-types) have a tendency to be dismissive of introverts or describe introversion as a form of pathology. "Why are you so shy?" they might ask or they might try to manipulate and devise methods to "get you out of your shell," etc. The reality is introverts are often very self-aware and know the difference between the mask they have to wear in public (who they are expected to be, which in America is outgoing and sociable) versus who they are deep down. Lenore Thomson notes that this game will often play havoc with the self-esteem of many an introvert who are caught in a precarious balancing act being two people simultaneously. She notes that extraverts can go more than half a lifetime before being really forced to engage their introverted side (and even then it often comes when life drop-kicks them and they are forced to turn inward -- in this way introverts are probably better adapted). 

American society is one that places a premium on extraversion (as compared to say Native-American societies which are introverted). Jung himself broke from Freud (who saw all introversion as a form of narcissism) and believed there can be such a thing as healthy introversion. But modern psychological thought seems to side more with Freud (the DSM very nearly labelled introversion as a pathology) and many psychological pathologies are centered around introversion (especially Social Anxiety, Negativistic, many forms of Narcissistic, Masochistic, and Schizoid disorders).

All of this combined has created an atmosphere where introverts probably feel like something of an outcast and misunderstood. It is probably the combined sum of many of these factors that, once people learn to identify it as introversion/extraversion, turns many introverts on their extraverted bretheren. There is also another component of this in that introverts will always have an extraverted Inferior function. So the negativistic projections of the introvert (their weak spots) will always be demonstrated in the extraverted orientation, so this will also turn Introverts on Extraverts (and vice versa).


----------



## Iridescent

I love extroverts personally. Extroverts outnumber the amount of extroverts in my circle of friends about 3:1, possible 4:1. They're more fun to be around with, and occasionally I find myself becoming an extrovert when I'm with an extrovert, and I rarely notice until afterwards. When I'm alone with an introvert, most of the time the awkward silences get annoying. But when I see that said introvert with another extrovert friend, more of the things you originally liked about him or her become evident. :tongue:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

we dont hate them, but by definition they drain us. They also dont spend as much time reflecting on things so its easier to appear less intelligent.


----------



## Up and Away

Because they speak first and consider later, which is hard for me since I consider first and speak later.

For 2 reasons:

1) Because sometimes they get on a momentous roll that discludes me.

2) Because it reminds me of all the pain I've been through that made me the way I am.

I just have to remind myself that everything I've been through is a GOOD thing.

And then I don't feel that way anymore..


----------



## Vermillion

It really depends on the extrovert in question.

Introverts may hate extroverts because they're different and they're everywhere; it presses them and may give them the idea that being an introvert is frowned upon.
It's true that today's culture focuses so much on extroversion. It is irritating to be made to give up your style of living. 

I wouldn't say an introvert would have too much of a problem with an extrovert who accepts them and their thinking, though. They would probably find that a big relief.

Not all introverts are haters and not all extroverts are irrational fools.


----------



## Brian1

But how can we notice Introverts if they won't come out of their shell? And then I'm expected to know what is I'm doing to them without their telling me. WTF?

I think extroverts do reflect on our action, but we need a stimulant like someone showing us all the actions we took. At that point though, even Jung says we might already be in trouble for our actions.


----------



## Deanna

myexplodingcat said:


> Hate extroverts?!?! Since when?
> 
> I know there was one really biased scumbag of a journalist working for the Atlantic who wrote an article making out introverts as the next Indigo Children. But I don't actually know anybody personally who honestly has a prejudice against all extroverts or thinks they're better because they're Introverted. I haven't heard that kind of stuff since I left INTPforum!


Ha! I loved that article.. It was SATIRE!!

Right in the middle about talking about how great introverts are he says how humble they are as well.. that was the biggest tip off to the article being a joke.


----------



## D23623d

I don't hate extroverts, they just get on my nerves a lot. I can't function in a room full of extroverts. It's like a lot of extroverts (not all) make noise and pointless comments just so people will look at them. As an example, this dude was really getting in my nerves yesterday in my Shakespeare class. He's extremely extroverted. He had to make a comment every time the professor said anything. That's annoying to me in itself. I just feel if you're not expressing anything, don't say anything. I think it's the insincerity and shallowness of that type of communication that bothers me.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

D23623d said:


> I don't hate extroverts, they just get on my nerves a lot. I can't function in a room full of extroverts. It's like a lot of extroverts (not all) make noise and pointless comments just so people will look at them. As an example, this dude was really getting in my nerves yesterday in my Shakespeare class. He's extremely extroverted. He had to make a comment every time the professor said anything. That's annoying to me in itself. I just feel if you're not expressing anything, don't say anything. I think it's the insincerity and shallowness of that type of communication that bothers me.


See, at least SOMEONE was honest.  Good job. I just hate the generalizations because not all extroverts are loud obnoxious spazzo people, lol. But thanks.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

Brian1 said:


> But how can we notice Introverts if they won't come out of their shell? And then I'm expected to know what is I'm doing to them without their telling me. WTF?


We can if we be inclusive though I guess. I have an ISTJ friend who is quiet and aloof and talks little to none in groups, but I don't force her to be an extrovert. I just leave her be when she wants to be alone, and include her if she's left out.


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions

I think that extroversion like most things is good in moderation. I like have extroverts around because they can usaully carry the conversation so that I'm not fumbling for something to say. However, nothing enrages me more than when extroverts try to "fix" me.


----------



## Brian1

Well I'm not forcing anyone to be what they don't want to,but I think it would be considerate to us so that we can moderate our presentation of ourselves. I had no idea a group I was in was a bunch of introverts. Fragile little people. Cause while I can be this wild animal, I just will show my quiet side for a long period of time until I know how everything works.



Smileygirl said:


> We can if we be inclusive though I guess. I have an ISTJ friend who is quiet and aloof and talks little to none in groups, but I don't force her to be an extrovert. I just leave her be when she wants to be alone, and include her if she's left out.


----------



## donkeybals

Well, ya I'm pretty much agreeing with what people are saying here. I see both sides of this. Introverted people are turned off by the brashness of extroverts. And the expectations of the extroverted people set up for them. Also the extraverts get pissed at the introverts (not pissed off but confused) as to why they act the way they do. Like, they could not be talking in a certain setting, or not want to go out, and this confuses the extrovert into thinking that they don't like them. All in all, people need to give a little bit more leeway to both types. Honestly, I really don't think anyone really hates anybody. You can cross the word hate out of the dictionary. It's really about understanding imo. Now intro/extroverts group hug guys, comon group hug.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2

I personally never thought highly of myself around anyone. In fact, when I was in my high school years I was a bit of a loner with the exception of my junior/senior year. I was very insecure and I always felt awful that I had nothing interesting to say or talk about to the more talkative bunch. I also felt alienated when someone who was more talkative than I not understand me when I had an opinion or had something I desire. 

But back to the I/E thing. I wish I knew where this thing was (somebody would probably would know about where to find it on the net) there is this sort of brain chemistry of introversion where a certain part of the brain has these chemicals that causes a healthy stimulation in quiet, observable situations where as there is an underdeveloped chemical in the brain (I think in the amygdala? Don't quote me on that) that allows the extrovert a need for more stimulation and want to experience a lot of situations. When the introvert is overstimulated, s/he withdraws. When the extrovert is in a understimulated environment, s/he gets bored easily.

But where did you get a silly idea like that? Judging from your post it seems like a teenager wrote this and it's slidable. But seriously, don't put us in a box when you don't know who we are, what the home life is, and why we are acting like the way we act. You can learn from listening as we can learn from you about speaking up for ourselves.

But bottom line, as an introvert, I do enjoy being around an extrovert that actually cares about what I think or wants to hear what I say without being judgmental. Certain types of introverts--you're right there are a couple of snobby introverts, but we aren't all like that just like I know that not all extroverts are flighty or have ADHD.  <3


----------



## myexplodingcat

Deanna said:


> Ha! I loved that article.. It was SATIRE!!
> 
> Right in the middle about talking about how great introverts are he says how humble they are as well.. that was the biggest tip off to the article being a joke.


The readers didn't take it as satire. Did you read the follow-up posts? It was so dumb.


----------



## BlueG

thetruehell said:


> I'm not superior but when you see a car I see an engine+chassi+gearbox+windshield and I can go in detail to ewplain to you every screw and every bolt in a car, airplane or a boat
> 
> That's how great I'm


How did nobody comment on this yet? Am I the only one who saw it? Or was this just collectively ignored? 

Introversion and Extroversion have absolutely nothing to do with being able to see parts for its whole. It also implies that Extroverts are not able to remember details and it comments on their intelligence. 



jeffbobs said:


> I shall refrain from using my negative dry humour infront of easily offendable people, mental note taken.


You were commenting on her improper use of the word 'literally', weren't you? If someone tells me, "They literally stood." I respond by asking, "As opposed to figuratively standing there?" 



Deanna said:


> Ha! I loved that article.. It was SATIRE!!
> 
> Right in the middle about talking about how great introverts are he says how humble they are as well.. that was the biggest tip off to the article being a joke.


Link?


----------



## neurosis

I don't hate extroverts. they do get on my nerves sometimes, though. and sometime I get on theirs... I think it's just the fact that introverts and extroverts don't really understand each other. like, I personally cannot fathom why it would be fun to go up to a stranger and start a conversation with them. extroverts, from my experience at school, think that there's something wrong with me because I'd rather study in my free time than engage in dull, mindless chitchat.

it's not that we hate you, we just don't understand you.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I'm quite curious how do you tell the differ between extrovert and introvert? Ive met so many loud introverts and shy extroverts it's hard to determine the differ between the 2 . I'm an extrovert - many introverts are shocked to find that out some even deny that it's true . Interesting post .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporadic Aura

In my experience my introvert friends really enjoy me, and I really enjoy them. If someone hates you just because you're an extrovert than they are just stuck up regardless of their personality type.


----------



## murmurs

I wouldn't say I hate extraverts themselves. I hate the way introversion often seems stigmatised and viewed as a flawed way of being. I'm tired of being told, directly or indirectly, that it's unhealthy or insulting to other people to prefer to be alone. there seems to be generally less support for being introverted than there is for being extraverted, and that bothers me because I've learned through experience that it's something I can't change about myself.

extraverts do get on my nerves sometimes when they're being loud or otherwise invasive. I lived across from an extravert in dorm one year; she kept her door open, blasted music, and talked loudly with her friends pretty much constantly. I would have to leave my room and go somewhere else to feel like my personal brain space wasn't being invaded. basically I was forced to leave my own private space, my room, if I wanted somewhere quiet to relax and think, and it could have all been avoided if she had kept her door closed. I dislike when people seem to completely disregard other people's boundaries; to me it shows a huge lack of respect.

of course not all extraverts are like this (and in fact I would argue that most aren't), but the ones that are certainly leave an impression.


----------



## knife

My $0.02.

There isn't a single boundary between introversion and extraversion; rather, it's a continuum, and one that fluctuates based on other parts of the personality types. ENxPs generally manifest much more as ambiverts than e.g. ESxJs, for example. By ESFJ standards, about 90% of all ENxPs are introverts.

I wonder if this is mirrored? I wouldn't be surprised, then, if ISxJs also manifest more extravertedly than other I's. ISxx's generally do seem more extraverted than INxx's, but my experience with them is relatively limited. And I don't know any ENxJ to find out whether Nness is a factor that favors (relative) introversion _in general_.


----------



## Inveniet




----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Some introverts believe theyre superior, as I've observed, so i decided to google extroversion. On urban dictionary the definitions for "extrovert" were stuff like "Brainless drunk guys who screw everyone in sight and get laid and poor and dumb and useless and fuck everyone whos extroverted cause theyre a useless flesh blob yada yada"
> 
> Okay first of all if you're so smart then why would you not value differences?
> 
> Some of them need to stfu... In fact some of the extroverts I know are smarter than Einstein. Well not literally.
> 
> But wtf annoys you about extroverts? Seriously it's really quite arrogant.


I think "hate" is a pretty strong word. Not to knit-pick, but lumping all of any group of people by what a few do isn't fair or accurate. Sure you said "some" do xyz (thing) , but you said it in the context of applying it to the whole group (at least that's how I interpreted it).

Anyway, I don't dislike extroverts anymore than I like or dislike other introverts. It really depends on the individual. My spouse is an extrovert and so is my mom, father-in-law, numerous friends, cousins etc, etc. I enjoy the heck out of them. My dad (and various other family members, friends and acquaintances) are introverts. i get on with them just as well, and to my knowledge, none of them seem to act as if they're any better than anyone else. 

If anything I do my best to avoid exhausting, arrogant people regardless of type, temperament, persuasion. I prefer to focus my attention on the people that bring fun and joy into the world :happy:.


----------



## iworkforcookies

ai.tran.75 said:


> I'm quite curious how do you tell the differ between extrovert and introvert? Ive met so many loud introverts and shy extroverts it's hard to determine the differ between the 2 . I'm an extrovert - many introverts are shocked to find that out some even deny that it's true . Interesting post .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well everyone is both introverted and extroverted which is why it's hard to tell sometimes which is dominant for some people, although I'm sure many are quite balanced. I believe introverts tend to have an inner dialog running. We possess a capacity to invest and dive into our perceptions. Introverts usually need more alone time than extraverts in order to not lose track of their thoughts, their identities. While extraverts exist within, respect, and focus more on the tangible world we share. Of course introverts are not floating in magical bubbles and extraverts need alone time to reflect as well. Everyone embodies introversion and extroversion, our introverted self is codependent on our extroverted self and vice versa. I think both are beautiful concepts of identity.

I think we should appreciate people for their ratios of introversion and extroversion. We should not be bias because people are much more than their preferred mode of interaction. The question of why introverts hate extraverts is invalid because we are all both and we should learn to love both sides of ourselves. There is no room for hate.


----------



## decretum

I don't. I would love to be an extrovert, I could. But it's mostly that I envy them slightly, and I just don't get how they work.


----------



## warmandloving ESFJ

I am an extrovert and I understand what you are saying ---- our culture does give too much attention and worth to extroverts.


----------



## ai.tran.75

iworkforcookies said:


> Well everyone is both introverted and extroverted which is why it's hard to tell sometimes which is dominant for some people, although I'm sure many are quite balanced. I believe introverts tend to have an inner dialog running. We possess a capacity to invest and dive into our perceptions. Introverts usually need more alone time than extraverts in order to not lose track of their thoughts, their identities. While extraverts exist within, respect, and focus more on the tangible world we share. Of course introverts are not floating in magical bubbles and extraverts need alone time to reflect as well. Everyone embodies introversion and extroversion, our introverted self is codependent on our extroverted self and vice versa. I think both are beautiful concepts of identity.
> 
> I think we should appreciate people for their ratios of introversion and extroversion. We should not be bias because people are much more than their preferred mode of interaction. The question of why introverts hate extraverts is invalid because we are all both and we should learn to love both sides of ourselves. There is no room for hate.


With this description I'm an introvert - i enjoy being alone (I write a lot), I have inner dialog running in my head all the time - I even day dream and space out when talking to people . I rather read a good book than go out to a party - but I'm an extrovert - I also gain energy from other people , I'm never annoyed when invaded- in fact I welcome it, I'm friendly - even to strangers if I'm out of the house . I have a lot of introverted friends who are louder than I am and they party way more than I do . The reason I said I'm confused is because I have met many introverts (Infj,istp ,INFP,isfp ,isfj) who appears to be more extroverted than my extroverted friends (enfj,entp) . It took me a while to know that they're introverts. Sure the extreme extravert and introvert I can see the differ but other than that it's quite hard to tell  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CogitoErgoDormio

Possibly because such people are focusing on the wrong things (other people and their behavior, and what others have that they don't). Some introverts might be envious of some extroverts because of a misconceived perception that the extrovert is accomplishing more and experiencing life more richly than the introvert and the introvert feels that they can't experience life in the same way. I could be, and probably am, way off and I don't mean to capture the whole spectrum of reasons for why this occurs in my post. Just a passing glance.


----------



## Sourpuss

As has been said a few times the perception/generalization that Introverts hate Extroverts comes mainly from Introverts venting lifetimes of anxiety and frustration inflicted on them (mainly unintentionally) by Extroverts. As Extroverts are the great majority they, by the simple fact of it, set the standards for normal behavior. Most extroverts can live their lives and never really interact much with an introvert, but the reverse is not true at all.

For my part extroverts have inflicted a great deal of pain on me which has very negative effects on my life, in particular my self image. It's a bit better now and I'm not truly hateful because I understand that most of this just amounts from complete ignorance on the part of the extroverts. That said, I can't help feeling resentful at times. I wish I had been able to live in a world where being my self was a positive thing that brought rewards instead of penalties, condemnation, stress and anxiety, and emotional pain. Sometimes when I'm feeling particularly low or stress I feel the need to lash out a tiny bit.

I need an ego boost from time to time and sometimes that means trying to inflict the same hurt on extroverted society that it has inflicted on me. 


With all that said my preference for company is certainly other introverted people. Though that's speaking very broadly. Simply put, most extroverts and I don't have much to say to one another and thus little interest in each other. There is just not connection there.


----------



## nonstampcollector

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Some introverts believe theyre superior, as I've observed, so i decided to google extroversion. On urban dictionary the definitions for "extrovert" were stuff like "Brainless drunk guys who screw everyone in sight and get laid and poor and dumb and useless and fuck everyone whos extroverted cause theyre a useless flesh blob yada yada"
> 
> Okay first of all if you're so smart then why would you not value differences?
> 
> Some of them need to stfu... In fact some of the extroverts I know are smarter than Einstein. Well not literally.
> 
> But wtf annoys you about extroverts? Seriously it's really quite arrogant.


Why is there always as "Us versus them" mentality with regard to difference? "They're different, ergo they hate us, look it says so on this reputable website."

Can you not just accept that some people won't like you? 

For the record, I do not dislike extroverts, I judge a person based on the way they act and conduct themselves with others.
I do however, dislike the way in which you posed your argument as it came off as an infantile whine; holding your breath and stamping your feet in unison, I can just picture it. So, bit of an own goal there, human.


----------



## XZ9

Hate is a strong word but introverts would dislike extroverts because extroverts want to hang around all the time and introverts want space.


----------



## mrb

Cos they smell and are [email protected]


----------



## Awkwardacious

I don't hate extroverts. 



I actually wanna be them..._sometimes_.


----------



## judysmith777

*Extroverts Are Ruining America!*

I can't believe the comments on this thread! For the purpose of full disclosure, I am an introvert and although I don't hate extroverts I certainly can't say that I enjoy them either, that is unless they are an entertainer. Let me say that in general I don't like labels but I am going to use several of them here as they serve as descriptive word pictures to drive my points. I fully understand that people, personalities and there disorders can never be place neatly into any box or paradigm that labels might try to drive. 
I work in a large organization which has many extrovert leaders in public roles. My experience is that most of these extroverts are egocentric, bordering narcissism and certainly selfish\self centered. There are a few that are humble but that is about 1 in 50.
The former people tend not to be team players, rather substantively lacking individuals who using their bullish personalities\social skill sets create a following of people that want to avoid conflict who simply surrender for the sake of peace or out of fear that they will become labeled. I am not one of those introverts, I am voraciously individualistic and not easily manipulated. I am not afraid on conflict which I find that extroverts try to use as a point of intimidation. My attitude is please leave me alone and I will leave you alone, but if you bark I'll bark - you get the idea. 
Certainly you have to be able to think on your feet, pick and choose your battles and yes I have lost a job or two over the years because I just will not be bullied. 
That said l I can't tell you the number of time an extrovert said to me "why don't you like me" or "trust me" or "why are you anti-social"...sigh. "I often want to say is your ego so fragile that it really matters what I think?" 

I find it amazing that these people are leaders, I guess they can make people laugh? So that somehow makes them wiser, raises their I.Q. 20 points and makes them more competent all the while they troll the halls running their mouths while 15 introverts do all the work! Ever heard of kings and serfs? Hum maybe they are smarter?

These extrovert almost always play the good guy, how they care about people or the vision but they never put into it what they require of other and comparatively gain significantly more percentage wise than others. Now before you accuse me of being a socialist, I am not, but I am not a fan or morally corrupt versions of capitalism; these extroverts are just running a social ponzi scheme and before you accuse me that I am jealous, I sigh. 
Are your rationalization so simple that you are not able to see plainly what is in front of you? Just look around? Is is really morally acceptable for such emotional gluttony to be on such a display, is it morally acceptable for these be used to manipulate people?
Is it really morally acceptable that a person who can talk more, should be considered more "valuable" to society than the next scientist who might discover the cure for cancer? So who does society pick? CEO or Scientists - Scientists or Entertainer? 

It is my experience these people spew their narcissistic abuse on others because the culture in the U.S. has become "dumb ed down" When this idea of E.Q. out weighs I.Q. when having an opinion is equal to the truth, when perspective can never be challenged by the facts, in this world of political correctness, how then can one stand against extroversion? 
Introverts - grow a spine, you intellectuals need to understand the enemy of I.Q. is E.Q., the enemy of truth is relativism, the enemy of introverts are the extroverts and they will build off the blood, sweat and tears of those high I.Q.'d introverts. 

I like the last post Introvert Revolt!
Rule or be ruled - no really be honest with yourself, look around it is a rule or be rule world.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Not sure why the narrative has to be one type/generation has to hate on each other (not going to read 22 pages of discourse) but Is and Es should work to understand each other. I'm almost an extreme I, and married a moderate E. She understands I'm going to be quiet from time to time, and need my time alone. In turn, I don't isolate myself and make sure to communicate often.


----------



## Nephilibata

Etherea said:


> As always, small portions of the population ruin the general opinion of the group.


Unfortunately, it's the extremist views who have outspoken supporters, even if they're the minority. As such, that's where you get that apparently, introverts hate extroverts.

On that sidenote, and to answer the question - are you kidding?? I love extroverts! You're exciting and actually get me out of the house to live life! For a day or two (or more if we're on vacation together or something). I really do love hanging out with you and being friends but after a while, I end up going hermit mode haha. So you may not hear from me, unless you've got chat. For whichever reasons I don't like phone conversations too much...
But I still love you (and any person, really. I do like people, I just can't deal them with them 24/7):kitteh:



Princess Wannabe said:


> I actually wanna be them..._sometimes_.


Also, this ^. I sometimes feel it would be a lot easier if I leaned a little more toward extroversion. I wouldn't say I'm an extreme introvert (others may disagree, I don't know), but I definitely have a much stronger inclination to being an introvert.

Also, what nonstampcollector said, I don't judge based on introversion/extraversion. I judge on what kind of person who you are. People are still people. If we all want to be treated equally, we must make a start adjusting our own behaviour first. That said, of course there are people I dislike. But that happens, to anyone, and it's okay. It's not possible to be liked or like everyone you meet in your entire life.


----------



## Kebachi

Hate extroverts? Interesting, I didn't know there was some sort of universal bias. I for one love MBTI types that lead with an extroverted function. I feel as though they view the world more objectively than I do, because they're more observant of the external world around them before their introverted functions process information subjectively. 
I've used that influence to try and watch myself, to make sure I'm not judging things based off of a lack of external data. I think there's something we can all learn from each other. 
I rely pretty heavily on my ENTP husband to notice things and knock me out of my head from time to time. He relies on me for introspection and soul searching. It's all about balance.

EDIT: I have to ask though, and forgive me for not reading all 23 pages of this thread at this point, but are we talking about MBTI extroverts and introverts or the Webster definition of extroverts and introverts? Because there's a big difference.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I wanted to say that I'm a person who matched functional extroversion but not dictionary definition extroversion, but... nope. I can no longer lie to myself. I'm not shy and have no trouble talking to people and focus on the external world and I'm an extrovert 

That said, I can understand why we're annoying! Take just thirty minutes ago for example. My room mate wanted to just go to work on her work, and I just wanted to talk to someone about how the book I'm reading for class made me feel. We discuss things a lot (a lot a lot, to the point where I've missed sleep and it's getting detrimental to our health), but I'm more in need of it than she is. I want to talk about my schoolwork and what I'm learning and what I'm reading. She just wants to go to bed. 

In a lot of ways I am like an introvert because I'm quiet and have sort of done that "Rapunzel" thing where I've been cut off in some respects from my peers for a greater amount of my childhood, but now that I have the freedom to communicate to whoever I want and in whatever manner I desire I am becoming a lot more... well, a lot more how someone would characterize "extroverted"

I can be annoying. I get that. But if we didn't have annoying and sociable people like me, society would kind of crumble


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I don't.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

I think it goes both ways. MOST of the time I absolutely can't stand introverts. That doesn't mean I hate them, it just means I can only take them in small doses if at all.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Some introverts believe theyre superior, as I've observed, so i decided to google extroversion. On urban dictionary the definitions for "extrovert" were stuff like "Brainless drunk guys who screw everyone in sight and get laid and poor and dumb and useless and fuck everyone whos extroverted cause theyre a useless flesh blob yada yada"
> 
> Okay first of all if you're so smart then why would you not value differences?
> 
> Some of them need to stfu... In fact some of the extroverts I know are smarter than Einstein. Well not literally.
> 
> But wtf annoys you about extroverts? Seriously it's really quite arrogant.


lol this is not true. i think people who think extroverts are stupid are usually INTJ or INTPs. in our defense, they have tendency of thinking everyone is stupid, not just extroverts xD.


----------



## ConsciousIllusion

I smoked for 18 years and typed introverted the whole time, then after I quit I had something similar to a "childhood regression." I started remembering tastes and smells, things from childhood.

I started remembering that I was extroverted as a kid and actually a straight A student until I started smoking.

Most of the introverts I know ARE smart, but they are smart about one thing. They can be very narrow-minded and imbalanced.

Should have gone for a Management degree instead of Computer Science.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Introverts does not mean they are not sociable.. That's one urban myth that totally irks me. I am an introvert myself, but I do love socializing. I just don't need it more to feed on my mental and physical energy. It's like having two different types of battery. Introverts recharge themselves in privacy whereas extroverts get recharged by being with people.


----------



## Aiwass

I don't hate extroverts. The only problem I have with extroverts is when I want to focus on something and they start talking to me without even considering how all the talk can hinder my concentration. This is especially a problem for me, a Ni-dom.

Sometimes I just want to do my thing without talking. I can't spend my energy into two things at the same time -- either I am watching a movie and paying full attention to the movie or I am paying attention to your talking. Unfortunately, this is how my brain works. 

It was difficult, but I think at least my brother (ENFP) has become used to my introversion.


----------



## Kebachi

alittlebear said:


> That said, I can understand why we're annoying! Take just thirty minutes ago for example. My room mate wanted to just go to work on her work, and I just wanted to talk to someone about how the book I'm reading for class made me feel. We discuss things a lot (a lot a lot, to the point where I've missed sleep and it's getting detrimental to our health), but I'm more in need of it than she is. I want to talk about my schoolwork and what I'm learning and what I'm reading. She just wants to go to bed.


lol, my husband does that to me a lot. Sometimes he'll be sitting quietly, looking invested in something, and I'll take that brief moment of peace to read a book. The next thing I know he's in the mood to chat about his ideas on Gundam or whatever XD (He's an ENTP BTW)



alittlebear said:


> I can be annoying. I get that. But if we didn't have annoying and sociable people like me, society would kind of crumble


Agreed. A world of introverts would be a very bleak and disconnected place. Honestly I think we're all annoying in our own ways. Being super introverted is pretty irritating when you're trying to establish a connection with someone and they stay super reserved and don't give you much room to work with.


----------



## shameless

judysmith777 said:


> Introverts - grow a spine, you intellectuals need to understand the enemy of I.Q. is E.Q., the enemy of truth is relativism, the enemy of introverts are the extroverts and they will build off the blood, sweat and tears of those high I.Q.'d introverts.


Uh my gawd I hope your a troll. 

You do realize that IQ is not based on introversion/extroversion, right? Also EQ is a desirable asset. Having all the trivia answers in the world doesn't mean a thing if a person is extremely dim in other areas. IQ is a measure of a specific certain way of comprehension thats not the only way to measure intelligence. Theres many people that can critically think and articulate themselves well yet that lack high IQ's. Theres also people with extremely high IQs that lack an ability to objectively critically think or articulate themselves outside their own heads. Regardless the whole EQ/IQ thing is not based on extroversion/introversion.

BTW I am an introvert defending extroversion.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333

- OP is smart as f..k. So smart that she'd better be beautiful and I mean she needs a lot of beauty;
- OP's last activity was in 2012. I don't know what happened to OP since then, but I hope she's OK. I hope she hasn't died in a process that required logic;
- Urban Dictionary = The Anthropological Encyclopedia(at least, according to OP);
- I have to admit. I hate extroverts. I could have been on my way and read, learn, analyse stuff, experiment different things and situations, but no... I choosed to hate extroverts. Everyday, I plan to eradicate all the extroverts. I have tons of papers with plans in my basement; plans on how to get rid of the extroverts.
- Thanks Charles Darwin for a thread like this that doesn't come with a biased opinion started from a singular case and applied to an entire group. It's refreshing to finally see one.


----------



## Enistery

In no way do I dislike extroverts. They just exhaust me. Small talk is not something I enjoy.

People who talk to much come across as obnoxious to me, and so I usually back off and feel cornered. To put it in a simple and slightly arrogant way: I get bored far too easily. Why would I waste my time being bored when I can go absorb my mind in something far more interesting?


----------



## Inertia Junky

Because hate keeps the wrinkles off my face.


----------



## Serpent

Because a considerable proportion of these so-called introverts are just socially anxious or insecure people who want to ascribe their problems to external things. The kind of people who think their lack of concentration in school has more to do with ADHD than simply boredom.


----------



## Brian1

Maybe the hating introverts should take a good look in the mirror, and, tell me do you like it? Apologizes to Led Zeppelin, but, you guys are insecure, and, you think being insecure is a superior state. Have a I just can't accomplish asking a attractive woman out. I just can't accomplish building this idea of an invention I have, I'm not even going to bother going out for that job, I badly want, I'm selfish, I'm emotional, I feel I'm inadequate, I'm thinking my co-workers can sell more, and, no employer wants that. And you take it out on us extroverts, because, we believe in ourselves, we can be successful at dating attractive people, because, we're one of the attractive people, we can make that lightbulb, telephone, search engine Googgle, Yahoo, car, airplane, computer, everything in the world is made by someone who said let me try it out. Sure Steve Jobs was a Narcissist, but, he had a vision, and, a drive to put his plans into action. 

I'm not saying all introverts are haters, because, introverts, can have confidence in their own ability. Jimi Hendrix was an introvert. He went pretty far in life, even if that life was short. I'm sure we extroverts can be too much, at the same time Myers-Briggs board can be the worst places for extroverts, because that's where all the haters reside, and it's not that we're avoiding reflecting on our actions, on how we make others feel, it's just that life is short, we have better things to do with our lives, than hear from negative people throwing pity parties. 

Might I offer a lot of your woes is because, what we have here is a failure to communicate, as Cool Hand Luke would say? And you guys are the ones not making the effort.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

I'm sort of in the crossfire here.

I'm a cognitive extravert, and the only way I figured that out at all was through studying the functions. I present like an introvert, I'm withdrawn and have no social skills. I don't just walk up and chat to people; being outgoing has been a real struggle since I was rejected in grade school. (the scars last).

So, I have to put up with constant remarks about my personality, e.g., You're not outgoing enough, Why don't you talk more?, Aren't you having a good time?, Awww, aren't you so cute and QUIET?? and every other idiotic remark just because I'm sitting quietly not bothering anyone. It's like just _minding my own business_ opens me up for public condemnation. The subtext is, *Just be more like me. It'll solve all your problems.* 

And to me this is both offensive and inaccurate. 

I don't believe all extroverts do that, of course, but based on these experiences, it could well be argued that extroverts think they're better than introverts. So call it even. I'm going to go home and stare at the walls now, quietly.


----------



## Jade Heart

Extroverts are believed to be empty headed and focused on shallow things. Stereotype, but a sadly prevalent one. Introverts tend to think that this stereotype holds true for all extroverts, and thusly they hate them- or rather, they hate the idea that they project on them. Also, extroverts tend to take away introverts' energy and wear them out, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Khiro

I didn't know we did. 

Honestly, who even thinks this way?


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

I do not hate extroverts. I dislike some of the features of every function, but i also like some of the features of every function.
When it comes to extraversion, the thing that i dislike are too many gestures, speaking loudly and constantly changing topics. 
On the other hand, i like that they make everyone feel involved and are fairly easy to approach.


----------



## SpaceVulpes

I don't hate extroverts. Yes, they often speak too much etc.but if they at least sometimes know when they really need to calm down or to be quiet, they're okay. I know extroverts who are capable to that and I know ones who don't.


----------



## Accept

the401 said:


> you made a lot of assertions in there.
> 
> whether or not introversion/extroversion share the same aversion for mainstream i’d rather call that a grey area since every human is unique. But i think it’s fair to say that extroverts are more likely to be “sheep”.


To me, the fact they are easily readable may easy to identify "sheep". When i start interaction I try to read the people as soon as possible to set as "relevant" or "not relevant" and this relevant is based mostly in the hability of read my many levels of conversation. 

Usually i spoke objetively in english, but in my motherlanguage (portuguese) i do speak in multi-layer of irrevency/sarcasm and build a extremely complex conversation just using some específic references or keywords; Im not telling i will distract "not relevant" people, but someone with the "standart" understand of what im talking about don't give feedback to expand to deeply conversations.

Someone who sticks in the first level with a focus on "self" and a mainstream taste/behavior protocol won't atract my atention and soon probably i won't interact to much.


----------



## LadyAeroniel

I don't hate extroverts...my mom, dad, and my sister are all extroverts...I just get really overwhelmed by ones who are not family and I'm rather shy...


----------



## AliceKettle

I don't hate extroverts who want to gain attention for more than just the sake of gaining attention. If they are working hard to master it, and want to share their constantly improving talents with others, want to get a positive message across that they personally believe in, and are truly passionate and happy about what they are sharing with the world.
Those are the sort of extroverts that I admire and silently envy for their natural, kindhearted, and benevolent charisma and open passion with their beliefs and talents.
The extroverts that I do hate are the ones who do absolutely nothing positive and worthy of everyone else's time or attention, yet will do anything and everything anywhere at anytime and/or those who are haughty about their talents or what they think should be considered a talent, but really isn't anything more than attention-whoring. For instance, I hate extroverts like the Kardashian/Jenner family, Kanye West, Paris Hilton, Snooki, Nicole Richie, Justin Bieber, and Lindsay Lohan. In other words, I hate extroverts who believe that they are contributing _so much _to society for wasting everyone's time for gaining attention for no real positive reason, being pompous, and gaining said attention for stupid, disgusting, immoral, or depraved reasons.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Some of my best friends are extroverts.

:hampster:


----------



## Jewl

Accept said:


> The fact you look to others like a introvert doesn't make you ambivert (since you are considered extrovert by test).
> 
> Personaly i don't believe in the ambivert idea, let me explain why:
> 
> Me, for instance, im extremely introvert, but I have a lot of strategy to avoid the signals i am disturbed or i am "away". I developed a emulation of extrovert general behavior, impeling the others to talk, making close and personal contact, even using neurolinguistic sinals to keep people confort. This helps me to satisfy extrovert people and gather their affection or they interest in help me later.
> 
> Being introvert doesn't mean you don't have social skills or even you don't like to talk/chat/exchange information, means you need to conscient engage another people to socialize, in my vision, as introvert, my default "dialogue" options tend to be planned to grant efficiency. Even when i tel a joke it has references and adicional information, some people gets the insights and become atracted.
> 
> Alcohol, for instance don't make me extrovert, just turns off some especial thoughs and let me act in a external way unplanned or unefficiently.
> 
> I don't interact to much with introverts, most is with extroverts, because helps me to emulate extrovertion. Usually some extroverts don't believe im introvert, but im clearly an introvert.


I agree, I think I'm an Extrovert. I was using a term that only has meaning according to some, and if I were using that scale, that's where I'd be. 

I simply disagree with what you consider to be "Introvert" or "Extrovert" behavior. You have a fairly narrow view of what constitutes Extroversion. Actually, much of what you've said thus far is behavior-based (which is funny, because you also just said you acting "Extroverted" doesn't make you an Extrovert - I'd agree!). I'm talking more about how you think. Less what you actually do.


----------



## Aiura

Many of them annoys me when they wants to do things all the time lol. But I don't dislike extraverts, only sometimes. Heh.


----------



## KidThunder

I don't hate extroverts, i just dislike when extroverts see me as weird or strange when i act introverted.


----------



## Accept

Julia Bell said:


> I simply disagree with what you consider to be "Introvert" or "Extrovert" behavior.


What i think about: To me the only way to understand someone as introverted or extroverted is the aswer to: wheres the 'energy' is flowing?
Maybe my words wasn't enought to reflect the above, since i listed a lot of situations what people commonly understand as "one-side behavior" and to me theres no such thing.



Julia Bell said:


> You have a fairly narrow view of what constitutes Extroversion.


I admit, I will never feel a vivid experience as extrovert, since i didn't born with this set. The theoric definition is above, but i don't expect trust only on that words, usually i try to read from extrovert people to check if a extrovert definition is accurate. 



Julia Bell said:


> Actually, much of what you've said thus far is behavior-based (which is funny, because you also just said you acting "Extroverted" doesn't make you an Extrovert - I'd agree!). I'm talking more about how you think. Less what you actually do.


Yes! 
You got it, what i think is: me acting "Extroverted" doesn't make me an Extrovert. I did listed a lot of "misconception" based on what people around me points as "you are confuse, because you talk a lot for a introverted one". I usually evoke the aspect of emulate social sensibility since i don't have any plasure doing it and im extremely perfeccionist in way i need to convince extrovert people im too energized on social interaction as they are.

I dont classify extrovert or introvert by they presented behavior, since im faking myself to provide some aproval, but there are some commom tasks what cost energy to extrovert (lonely tasks?!) and some what costs to introvert (group tasks) and makes sense introverts will tent to avoid group tasks in similar way extroverts may avoid be alone (all/most the time). 

Back to me (what i do): People, around me, describes me as extrovert, because they see my "output reactions" as expected from people who "gets energy" from social interactions, and i listed a lot situations what people usually uses to try to check my inner nature, usually people get disapointed when i say im introvert and they presence absorbs my energy, I don't have yet a proper and kind way to express this concept and some friends just sees introvertism as a disease.

I don't know if i aswer you in the proper way, sorry for my terrible english (still learning, and choose to learn to swim jumping at the deep waters). I hope you don't get annoyed for the long post and i wish you enlights me in case i have told any stupidity (still learning on everything)..

Thank you so much for the feedback!


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Some Kind of Blue said:


> Some introverts believe theyre superior, as I've observed, so i decided to google extroversion. On urban dictionary the definitions for "extrovert" were stuff like "Brainless drunk guys who screw everyone in sight and get laid and poor and dumb and useless and fuck everyone whos extroverted cause theyre a useless flesh blob yada yada"
> 
> Okay first of all if you're so smart then why would you not value differences?
> 
> Some of them need to stfu... In fact some of the extroverts I know are smarter than Einstein. Well not literally.
> 
> But wtf annoys you about extroverts? Seriously it's really quite arrogant.


I think it's mainly conflicts of interest.

I used to post on a Polish forum for introverts before it got taken over by IXTJs and became toxic and the main problem seemed to be with introverts that don't have their own spaces who and whenever they are home or at work get literally talked to death by extroverts.
It literally led to paranoia of seeing extroverts everywhere with bizarre criteria for detecting extroversion like for example "engaging in small talk".
So, I suspect that many of "extroverts" that they met were actually introverts.

Personally, I never felt talked to death at school, but then I don't have people talking me to death at home and generally, schools/workplaces in my city aren't that rabidly extrovert.
Generally, I tend to be more lonely than talked to death, so stuff like small talk at work and at school is welcome for me.

I suspect that many of people who get drunk for group meetings at bars and parties are actually introverts who would find that types of meetings to be an ordeal when sober.

My main conflict of interest with extroverts (the more intelligent and interesting ones) was their tendency to add new people to a conversation which suddenly shifted tone to joking around which I found rather boring and non-inclusive. Pretty shitty when meeting someone and finally getting to talk with them and suddenly meeting their other friends and it suddenly becoming all about them.
Used to think they don't really like me or are badly brought up or something, but then I learned about extroversion. 

Another thing is the economic problem of importing American extrovert-centric ideology into HR. And extroverts monopolizing certain workplaces through networking, which is unforgivable.


----------



## dulcinea

I don't think introverts and extroverts are nearly as different from each other as those blogs would have you think.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

It's not that I hate extroverts. Hell, one of my best friends is an extrovert (ESTP) and she's married to an INTJ. She's fantastic.

I think some extroverts come across as very out there and they want us to go outside of our comfort zones. A lot of us get drained very quickly and aren't fond of certain extroverted antics. Usually, they're quite find if they tone in down a bit.


----------



## Insight1

I don't know but what I have realized about myself is that I am not fond of extraverts either. I prefer introverts because I think they are better listeners. However some extroverts are good listener too. I don't pride myself on being a good listener but I work at it. Please don't hate me!


----------



## Zeta Neprok

I don't hate extroverts at all, I actually have a deep appreciation for them. I feel like if I were to start dating again I'd want them to be extroverted (or at least outgoing) because they have a talent for really getting me out there. The only problem is when extroverts are overbearing and don't leave me alone when I ask them to but this is a very rare thing. Most extroverts are great :happy:


----------



## Superfluous

I like introverts because they think before they speak, and sure many extroverts can do that too, but when they finally do its like the compensate the lack of spontaneity with obnoxiousness. introverts give me intrigue yet no satisfaction, and I dont know, I think I might be a masochist or something. 

--note that im being obnoxious _and_ speaking as I think, ooolala-- 
--only done for observational and scientific agenda, this is not pure Superfluous-- 
--yknow, ahem, obviously. *hides the definition of my username*--


----------



## Wisteria

I don't hate extroverts, that's a generalization. But a lot of people in the past have blamed me for being too quiet and it was kind of offensive... :/

People who say little about themselves or only talk when necessary, regardless of whether or not they're introverts, are more interesting because I just want to find out more about them. I also find that reserved people are easier to confront and talk to, because they appear to be so unassuming.


----------



## SilentEye

4 of my friends are extroverts and I have nothing against them at all, It's just that they haven't fully understand what it feels like to be an introvert. Often they tell me that its unusual of me for being 'too quiet' or for not engaging in very social stimulating activities like dancing at parties for example and they really try to force me to participate and it's just frustrating really. I can't be bothered explaining what an introvert is because they'll just take it as an excuse for my lack of socializing.


----------



## Apple Pine

1. They are jealous
2. They judge their actions too much. In the end anything seems stupid. 

I personally don't hate extroverts, just answered to a question.


----------



## QwertyCTRL

search introvert in thesaurus. that's why.


----------



## Annie S.

Some don't. I know a lot of introverts that deeply admire Extroverts. But some may think extroverts are
1. Overrated.
2. Fake.
3. Annoying.
4. Not deep enough.
5. Loud.
6. Interrupt... a lot.
7. Think of them as narcissists.


----------



## Electra

I don't hate extraverts. I admire their sociability and stamina. It's probably good for networking to be an extrovert. Some extrovert also seems to have a lot of energy which is great. I don't know why I get so easily tired around most people except from my closest family. I consider to ask for pills to treat social anxety and see if that helps, but then again I don't want to feel numb and get those vivid action nightmares of ninjas with a kaleshnikov eighter. Or might be related to having a heavy past that is hard to talk about and having ADHD which makes my memory so slow at times and I space out a lot too btw. Which makes it hard to stay on topic. Did you know that I didn't know people were supposed to stay on topic, until some years ago? I meen, whats the point of staying on topic when you get to wander. Sometimes I have spaced put from thinking about apples to ending up thinking about African oranges, if that exists. That is a typical scenario


----------

